# Recommendation for putting weight on Nigerian buck



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 2, 2012)

One of our new bucks (6 months old) is thin and I would like to put some weight on him but do not want to overfeed him.  We had a fecal run three days ago and haven't heard back yet on the results-I am wondering if he might have some parasites we need to dispatch.  Aside from that though, what would you all recommend as a meal plan for getting his condition up?  He currently has free choice hay, minerals, water, and I have been giving him a few cups of Dumor Goat feed every few days.  Thanks


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 2, 2012)

Are you saying that every few days you give him several cups of pelleted feed, or that each day he goes through a certain amount that it adds up to several cups every few days?  Feeding several cups in one day and only every few days sounds like a recipe for serious rumen upset.  My bucks get alfalfa every day and grain as needed, but both a fed consistently each day whatever the amount.  The rumen flora need time to adjust to changes in feeding and above all consistency.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 2, 2012)

He will make better use of (for example) 1 cup every day than 3 cups every third day.   I'd even out his feeding schedule and maybe add some alfalfa hay or pellets.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 2, 2012)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Are you saying that every few days you give him several cups of pelleted feed, or that each day he goes through a certain amount that it adds up to several cups every few days?  Feeding several cups in one day and only every few days sounds like a recipe for serious rumen upset.  My bucks get alfalfa every day and grain as needed, but both a fed consistently each day whatever the amount.  The rumen flora need time to adjust to changes in feeding and above all consistency.


Right, he gets several cups and then eats it over the course of a few days.  The hay he eats is a blend that contains some alfalfa.  Maybe I could give him some pelleted alfalfa as well?  I was just at the farm store and the guys there said maybe to buy some Manna---have any of you used this or know more about it?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 2, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> He will make better use of (for example) 1 cup every day than 3 cups every third day.


That makes sense.    I am thinking he might start eating better in the coming weeks as he adjusts to the new place-he has not shown much interest in the feed yet.  Eating hay just fine and drinking though.


----------

